# Dubizzle alternative



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm looking for a good alternative to Dubizzle where I as an individual can sell some furniture and other items I want to get rid of.

I've tried souq.com but it seems to be for companies only. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

There are some facebook pages where you can sell/buy second hand goods. I'm not sure we're allowed to mention them on here though? I know of one that is very busy and stuff seem to sell fast.

There is also cashconverters on SZR and Auctioneers (they don't take Ikea, it's more high-end furniture that they concentrate on).


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

QOFE said:


> There are some facebook pages where you can sell/buy second hand goods. I'm not sure we're allowed to mention them on here though? I know of one that is very busy and stuff seem to sell fast.
> 
> There is also cashconverters on SZR and Auctioneers (they don't take Ikea, it's more high-end furniture that they concentrate on).


Could you PM me the Facebook page you're talking about. Thanks


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Maybe the gulf news classifieds - not sure if they're free or how they filter ads
there's Locanto - Someone told me about it but Ive never used it myself.


----------



## royalmadness (Aug 1, 2015)

Froglet said:


> I'm looking for a good alternative to Dubizzle where I as an individual can sell some furniture and other items I want to get rid of.
> 
> I've tried souq.com but it seems to be for companies only. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Hello you can try Classonet it is by far the best Dubizzle alternative . 

dubizzle gone mad charging for almost everything. anyway good luck


----------



## Pelagia (Jun 8, 2015)

I suggest just searching around Facebook a bit - there are a lot of Buy/Sell/Swap pages and groups, some of them are specific to regions, some specific to things.


----------

